# CFLAGS & CXXFLAGS

## meetra

jah ke uma das vantagens de gentoo eh a optimização de codigo... deste meio posto umas paginas ke falam sobre isso.

(não sei se jah sabem das flags de optimização... mas pode ser ke alguem não keria perder mto tempo a "testar" optimizações)

todas as opções de optimização do gcc 3.2:

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/Optimize-Options.html

opções jah testadas por users de gentoo:

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/

----------

## m3thos

heyas ppl!

bem.. entao aqui vai disto... nem sempre  -O3 e' melhor que -O2, alias, em muitos dos casos isso nao se verifica e aumenta em muito a probabilidade de tornar o sistema instavel e resultar em "core dumps"...

not joking.. eu deixei-me de -O3 depois de ter problemas com varias aplicacoes, alem disso nao notamos diferenca nenhuma entre -O2 e -O3.

tambem.. quem usa x86, pode usar "-fomit-frame-pointer" pois o frame pointer e' usado para efeitos de depuracao e em muitas arquitecturas sem ele e' impossivel debuggar um proggie..no entanto.. tal  nao acontece em x86

x86 -> i386 e superiores..

conclusao.. as minhas configs:

"-mcpu=athlon-mp -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

[/b]

----------

